# Wild Shiners ?



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has ever had any. I'd think thar due to their nature it might be best to keep a school in
a tank that was long. And a 48" isn't what I meant but rather at least a 72" one.
Mostly asking out of curiosity cause they seem abundant in one of the places where I go occasionally.
I don't have a clue as to if other shiners have this body style but these are about 3" and shaped exactly like a Barracuda.
Very slender/thin and long so that is mostly what makes me think they'd be better off in a tank which has length for
them to "run".
Anyone tried them, in any tank...?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

It sounds like top water minnows not shiners. Look up the Northren Stud Fish and see if that is what you have. Either way they need company.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

http://www.greatplainslcc.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Arkansas_River_shiner_Garold_Sneegas.jpg
This is very close to what I've seen here. I'm in Arkansaw but the ones I'm talking about are in the Ouachita River.
I do believe that they are MORE of a schooling fish than normal and think that without numbers that they would die.
In case the details don't come up/w the picture that one is an Arkansaw River Shiner. The head on my shiners is more pointed like a Tuna and smaller in proportion to the fish than the head on the one in the picture.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd forward that to Jonah's Aquarium and ask if the can positively ID that fish. Shiners are schaoling fish and don't do well alone or in limited numbers.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I left them out there and I was seeking advise before I "collected" any...thanks to all who replied.
When I build that custom wall to wall I'll put some in there as background attractions...LOL...


----------

